# extended kingpin box



## bert1313 (Jul 21, 2009)

I just purchased my first fifth wheel trailer and the king pin comes straight down . I have a shortbed truck and don't think I have the room I need for regular driving . I noticed that 99% of 5th wheels have an extended kingpin box . I am not in the market for an expensive air shock or airborne box . I am looking for a basic box , used if possible . Where can I get one . Does anyone have one for sale . I tried salvage websites and e-bay with no luck .


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 21, 2009)

Re: extended kingpin box

If you can tell us who made your frame, we might be able to help.  Also the age of your trailer.  I also hope you have a slider hitch.  An extended pin box alone will not allow you to turn with a short bed truck.


----------



## bert1313 (Jul 21, 2009)

Re: extended kingpin box

It is a 1998 Prowler Regal 33'. I do have a slider.  I do not know how to identify the frame ! Is there an identification plate somewhere ?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 22, 2009)

Re: extended kingpin box

There should be a name on it somewhere.  Since Fleetwood is out of business, you can't call them.  A local dealer might be able to tell you who made the frame.


----------



## bert1313 (Jul 22, 2009)

Re: extended kingpin box

where would this name normally be?


----------



## bert1313 (Jul 22, 2009)

Re: extended kingpin box

I found a plate that says    RBW industries inc.


----------



## bert1313 (Jul 22, 2009)

Re: extended kingpin box

RBW 7016


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 22, 2009)

Re: extended kingpin box

Maybe, but I don't think RBW made frames.  You need to go to a Fleetwood dealer and ask them who might have made the frame.


----------



## bert1313 (Jul 23, 2009)

Re: extended kingpin box

thanks


----------



## bert1313 (Jul 28, 2009)

Re: extended kingpin box

I was told that RBW is the frame manufacturer and the hitch plate is part #7016


----------

